# Managing photos in "my profile" section



## daveomak (Jun 6, 2011)

I have photos in my default album that I want to move to a newly created album to organize the mess.

From what I can tell, I am only able to download pics from my computer.

Is there some way to move photos within "my profile" page to other albums?

Speak real slow.......this stuff confuses me........


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Dave yes you can. first go to your profile and ad as many albums you need like fish ,pork,beef

then you go to default at default album you will see on right top edit album press on it you will now have 3 options

add ,edit, organize .press on organize.you will see your album and on the left you will see a list of the new albums,drag and drop the photo you want in to the album you want(drag and drop it means to click  on the photo and to drag it to the other album)this way you can organize your photos to More then 1 album.if you have a problem sand me a PM


----------

